# Can Rules Against Lecturing Be Added?



## heat6jones (Aug 26, 2010)

I know a lot of people here do not like that some people backup games. That's fine, but is it necessary to have these people act like Jesus in about half the threads on this forum accusing people of 'not being real fans' or other silly accusations.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

People can complain as much as they want, as long as they don't start flaming.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 26, 2010)

You can't have a rule against expressing your opinion. If they're not flaming, they're allowed to do that.
Just ignore them.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

If so then this topic will be banned.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 26, 2010)

So you want there to be a rule against people having a different opinion to your own?


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 26, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> So you want there to be a rule against people having a different opinion to your own?



It's not about having a different opinion, it's about off topic posts. If there is a thread about the release of a game, I don't see that as a place for people to lecture others about how it's wrong to download games. If they want to make a thread about that, fine, but if someone is saying they are downloading a game that has been released, it just seems off topic for people to start making post after post about how wrong it is.

I do ignore it and never reply to these people, but i read all posts and it gets to a point where these people are beating a dead horse and it's tiring to hear this lecturing over and over.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 26, 2010)

Then there already is a rule against it. The rule being, don't go off topic in threads.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 26, 2010)

Offtopic posts are only offtopic when they have absolutely nothing to do with the topic.

They get removed.


----------



## 1Player (Aug 27, 2010)

I understand what you're saying but you obviously haven't ignored it
because you are still bothered by it...

let it go and move on...it's what I do


----------



## monkat (Aug 27, 2010)

This thread makes me laugh.

That is all.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2010)

Well you see, pirating is wrong. You shouldn't do it. It is stealing. Imagine if everyone pirated. What would happen then?


Think about that.


/lecture


----------



## Sterling (Aug 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Well you see, pirating is wrong. You shouldn't do it. It is stealing. Imagine if everyone pirated. What would happen then?
> 
> 
> Think about that.
> ...


Imagine: Pirating

I would pirate that game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for this topic, just ignore them. If you want to, you can also report the posts. I wouldn't, but if you think they are questionable, then report and let a mod decide.


----------



## raing3 (Aug 27, 2010)

Heh... most of the time I've seen people being lectured about piracy on this site is when they flat out don't give a shit about the amount of effort which goes into producing a game.

After all if you really likes a game you should purchase it. The excuse I am too poor to purchase a single game is complete rubbish. If you can't afford to buy the games you like you shouldn't have purchased the console.

I am completely against a having a rule like this and think that if lecturing hardcore pirates can even have a small impact it would be a good thing. If you are going to have a rule against users lecturing others about piracy there should also be a rule against announcing that you have/are going to pirate the game, that is just as off topic.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 27, 2010)

Well, you could either ignore it or tell them to kindly shove it down someone elses throat.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 27, 2010)

if random guy starts preaching to random temper, wouldn't he be LOL'd at and suffer through a hailstorm of borderline flaming, trolling, etc? and hey, sometimes, even the most prolific, uh, pirates, preach to unappreciative people who just pop in to wail about what's been dumped and what's not been dumped, the AP, translations, cheats, etc. not all of it is bad, and tempers cope with it well enough.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 27, 2010)

It wouldn't matter if someone lectures me. I pirate most of my games knowing I steal from the company and I feel absolutely no remorse for it.

In fact, I kinda enjoy knowing those money hungry companies don't get my 40-60$.


----------



## Depravo (Aug 27, 2010)

Surely lecturing is encouraged? There's even a special smiley for it.


----------



## Lily (Aug 28, 2010)

I actually agree with you, heat6jones. People jamming their morals and values down your throat at every given opportunity is fucking annoying. It's like your religion or your politics -- practice them on your own time, shut the fuck up about them in public.

Unfortunately you can't really add a rule about such behaviour. You'll just have to ignore them. They're fucking idiots anyway, for blabbering their shit everywhere where they think people will listen. Tell them to go die in a fire, and the world will be a better place for having less self-centred close-minded douchebags in it.


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 28, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> In fact, I kinda enjoy knowing those money hungry companies don't get my 40-60$.



Have to agree here! I've payed them for so much shovelware that I couldn't try before buying. Now, I can just download, and if I think it's worth anything, I drop cash on it. Unless i'm out of cash, in which case I go without cash for a while, as i'm too young for bills and get free money.

I also hate the holier-than-thou act, it's the internet, and free stuff is available. I'm sure if someone in-store said "Would you rather pay nothing for this game, _or_ give an unreasonable amount of the money you have worked for to a faceless company that wouldn't piss on you if you were on fire if it saved them a couple of dollars?" 100% of people would take the free one.


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love that line "i'm too young for bills and get free money." All I have to say to that is, "I can't wait until you get booted on your ass."

Yes, free stuff is available on the internet, but not all of it should be free. Software licenses exist for a reason.

So...$20 budget title is an unreasonable amount of money to pay for a product that could provide you endless hours of entertainment? I hope you enjoy living without anything that costs more than $20. Furniture. Books. Rent.

Also - Ninty is far from faceless - we have Reggie, Miyamoto, and Iwata as very big personal faces for the company (I'm using Ninty as an example, because that is where most quality Wii titles come from), and Ninty does care about their fan-base. Remember Nintendo AU gave an entire class free Nintendo DS's because of a letter? Free Wii for someone whose Wii burned in a house fire?


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 26, 2010)

I know a lot of people here do not like that some people backup games. That's fine, but is it necessary to have these people act like Jesus in about half the threads on this forum accusing people of 'not being real fans' or other silly accusations.


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> I love that line "i'm too young for bills and get free money." All I have to say to that is, "I can't wait until you get booted on your ass."
> 
> Yes, free stuff is available on the internet, but not all of it should be free. Software licenses exist for a reason.
> 
> ...



Well, I have a long way to go before furniture and rent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I understand the reason behind software licences, but I also belive that a demo should be obligatory. I know people wont work for nothing, but a bad game with a decent advertising campaign is daylight robbery.

^^See how we are both using oppisite extremes? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And nintendo giving away free stuff stinks of a publicity stunt. Companies want to make money, and will lose a bit to make alot.

Also, by "Faceless" I was thinking more Sony and microsoft. They are too widespread, Ninty can focus largly on gaming and entertainment, while the other giants are overburdened by their own success.


----------



## liquidnumb (Aug 28, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> It is stealing.


It's not stealing. It's copyright infringement. Don't approve of it? Fine. Just call it what it is.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 28, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> If so then this topic will be banned.


>banning topic
areyouawizard.jpg


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

SimpyDsi said:
			
		

> Well, I have a long way to go before furniture and rent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A long way to go? Average user here is (or at least acts like) 14. That's 4 years - it's really not much.

How is a bad game with good advertising robbery? IGN, Gamespot, GBAtemp reviews, --- Hell, anything on metacritic --- these all exist for a reason - to inform you on whether or not the game is just a hype train. That is not an extreme, nor did I use one.

Do you get to try out a plane trip before you buy the tickets? No! Do you get to try out a massage before you get it? No! Are there reviews of the airline or masseuse? Maybe. Are there for video games? Every single time there is a worthwhile game.


----------



## ByteMunch (Aug 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> SimpyDsi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, 4 years if I move out at 18.
And, uh...
I think you win there. My 14 year old self stands corrected...


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Lily (Aug 28, 2010)

Wouldn't need to be there if people like you weren't jamming your furry shit around the board all the time dude. Also, I'm not up in all of your nonsense furry threads shoving my thoughts on what I think of it down your throats. Since you want to bring it up by assuming you're somehow being cute about it -- it's disgusting, it shouldn't be on GBAtemp, and it's just as bad as what heat6jones is complaining about.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 28, 2010)

LOL no a rule can't be added for lecturing.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> Wouldn't need to be there if people like you weren't jamming your furry shit around the board all the time dude. Also, I'm not up in all of your nonsense furry threads shoving my thoughts on what I think of it down your throats. Since you want to bring it up by assuming you're somehow being cute about it -- it's disgusting, it shouldn't be on GBAtemp, and it's just as bad as what heat6jones is complaining about.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypocrisy
So is your policy "do as I say, not as I do"?

I was pointing out how odd it was that you're talking about keeping your private views private... while you have "Say GTFO to furries!" in your user title, _which shows up on every single one of your posts_ (and previously you had something larger in your signature as well).

And then, after I do absolutely nothing furry-related at all (I just took screenshot of your post and highlight some things) you decide to go on a public rant about how you hate furries...  One post after telling somebody that private views should be kept private.

Yeah, I have a furry-related user title.  However, there's a big difference between my user title and what I post, and your stance/title/actions.
_Mine is playful and meant for entertainment._
*Yours is based on anger and hate.*

As an example, take this thread.  As you can see, people are playing around and having fun, until you come in.  You lecture me for something that's not against the rules, then lock the thread (so that I can't respond and your mocking of me stays visible and public), _leave the "offending" content in place_, and then double-warn my account.

Again...
_Mine is playful and meant for entertainment._
*Yours is based on anger and hate.*

That's why I pointed out how silly it was that you posted what you did when it's obvious that not only do you not follow the same advice yourself, but you actually let it spill over into your moderation powers...


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

I can't tell if lilsypha is being silly or serious...for his/her sake, I hope its silly...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> lilsypha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No matter how you look at it, the furry shit is getting annoying.I really don't care if you like to plow into a man dressed in a wolf suit, I couldn't care less, and in fact I would just love if you would just shut the fuck up about it. You're here and you're furry. great. 

I'm bisexual, but I really don't flaunt that fact around the board every other post either.

BTW its one thing to put it in your custom title. people hardly pay attention to that shit anyway.


----------



## Lily (Aug 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> So is your policy "do as I say, not as I do"?
> 
> I was pointing out how odd it was that you're talking about keeping your private views private... while you have "Say GTFO to furries!" in your user title, _which shows up on every single one of your posts_ (and previously you had something larger in your signature as well).
> 
> ...



Thank god someone has the power to moderate it. It shouldn't be here. End of story.


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

The second half of this discussion makes me want to leave GBAtemp.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)

lilsypha said:
			
		

> 1. I don't have a sig, and have not had a sig in years. Try harder to weave your web of lies.I may be mistaken there, as it was just a pretty simple large text with something like "SAYING NO TO FURRIES SINCE (insert year here)", so it may have been somebody else's post I saw in the same thread you were in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind telling me where I've posted that?

'Cause I sure don't remember posting anything of the sort.  Ever.

If I did post it, it should be really easy to find, seeing as the forum's search function can returns posts as well as topics, posts by a specific author, and text within the post all within the same search.

So if I really did post what you just said I posted, please go find it.




EDIT: Damn typo.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 28, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> The second half of this discussion makes me want to leave GBAtemp.


Hmm.... interesting


----------



## Rydian (Aug 28, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't make any sense at all...



Also, I don't think I made it clear, but my problem is that _a supervisor of GBATemp is openly promoting prejudice against a certain group of it's members_.
I don't think that shit should fly here.  I mean, I'm sure as hell if I made a "all women suck, ban them from GBATemp" thread (outside the EOF) I wouldn't last long...

And I'm still waiting for people to quote to me where I say and do all the shit you all are accusing me of...


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> my problem is that _a supervisor of GBATemp is openly promoting prejudice against a certain group of it's members_


Feel the same man.

Not into this furry shit myself but to me supervisors should approach the forum and its members differently and treat people the same without prejudice.

The "this is a gaming forum" excuse is pure 100% bullshit.


----------



## monkat (Aug 28, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's exactly what I'm saying. This isn't a forum solely about video games - we have a blog section and an eof section - why does it matter that the content involves anthropomorphic animals and/or humans in animal costumes?

For that matter - why would it matter if it was about sniffing feet?

Who the hell cares if some people get off on it - to everyone else it's just silly and/or negligible.

I have had no problem with "authority" at GBAtemp, even when I get called out, but this really is not acceptable.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2010)

If you're waiting for lilsypha to be subtle or endearing, grab some lunch first, ain't gonna happen real soon.

We manage this forum, and we don't always agree, but we work it out apart from the populace. We think as individuals, but we do our best to act as a unit. [insert unit joke here] A supervisor is there primarily to police the other moderators but we do step in when things get out of hand sometimes. The furry thing is something we don't feel is appropriate for this forum. In the same way that we step in to close down religious or political threads, we have begun to close down furry threads. If a group intends to forward their political point here, we may let it go for a bit for the sake of education, but when it starts to clutter up the forums, it will be stopped. So:
Look at me, I'm gay
Look at me, I'm black
Look at me, I'm Christian
Look at me, I'm furry
Look at me, I'm anti-pirate
Look at me, I'm making money on the internetz
Look at me, I have a big wing-wang
Look at me, I'm a left-handed lesbian midget albino

Well great, celebrate it in your sig if you want, but if you start getting militant about it, or band together with others like yourself and start marching around on the capital steps, your "freedoms" will be curtailed.

We are a community, but we are a policed community. If you have a problem with the management, you will be heard, but there's a point of diminishing returns that you'll surely reach if you keep going on about it after an answer is given.

It's been said a thousand times before, but I'll re-iterate: We are not a democracy.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> It's been said a thousand times before, but I'll re-iterate: We are not a democracy.


I knew it and people said they could ban me if we had enough people that didn't like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT : I was banned from the Shoutbox because of democracy (I think)


----------



## heat6jones (Aug 26, 2010)

I know a lot of people here do not like that some people backup games. That's fine, but is it necessary to have these people act like Jesus in about half the threads on this forum accusing people of 'not being real fans' or other silly accusations.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> EDIT : I was banned from the Shoutbox because of democracy (I think)


Nah the staff just got tired of your shit.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> N4RU70 FR34K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I only saw about 3 staff members there that day and I didn't break any of the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (in the shoutbox)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 29, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> If you're waiting for lilsypha to be subtle or endearing, grab some lunch first, ain't gonna happen real soon.
> 
> We manage this forum, and we don't always agree, but we work it out apart from the populace. We think as individuals, but we do our best to act as a unit. [insert unit joke here] A supervisor is there primarily to police the other moderators but we do step in when things get out of hand sometimes. The furry thing is something we don't feel is appropriate for this forum. In the same way that we step in to close down religious or political threads, we have begun to close down furry threads. If a group intends to forward their political point here, we may let it go for a bit for the sake of education, but when it starts to clutter up the forums, it will be stopped. So:
> Look at me, I'm gay
> ...









Bravo, sir! BRAVO!

If you don't like the way things are ran here, by all means let your voice be heard. And if you don't like the outcome of your slip of paper in the suggestion box, well...there's always somewhere else that will let you parade around, furry pride and all.

*TL;DR version: If you don't like it, say something. If you still don't like it, deal, or GTFO.*


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 29, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> If you're waiting for lilsypha to be subtle or endearing, grab some lunch first, ain't gonna happen real soon.
> 
> We manage this forum, and we don't always agree, but we work it out apart from the populace. We think as individuals, but we do our best to act as a unit. [insert unit joke here] A supervisor is there primarily to police the other moderators but we do step in when things get out of hand sometimes. The furry thing is something we don't feel is appropriate for this forum. In the same way that we step in to close down religious or political threads, we have begun to close down furry threads. If a group intends to forward their political point here, we may let it go for a bit for the sake of education, but when it starts to clutter up the forums, it will be stopped. So:
> Look at me, I'm gay
> ...


I learned a lot of stuff from reading this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still a little shady on what a "furry" is. Can someone clarify? I assume it's someone who like's furry animals, game characters and then make their own version, of themselves, that are furry. And then a minority are into the bestiality part of it.


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 29, 2010)

Have to love the last two of mthrnite's "I'm so-and-so..." speech.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

N4RU70 FR34K said:
			
		

> I only saw about 3 staff members there that day and I didn't break any of the rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you did.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I'm still a little shady on what a "furry" is. Can someone clarify? I assume it's someone who like's furry animals, game characters and then make their own version, of themselves, that are furry. And then a minority are into the bestiality part of it.
> http://www.boingboing.net/features/furry.html it explains furries.
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me what rules I "broke" if you can


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not all that bothered by furries.
They don't cause as much trouble as many others here, or at least in my opinion.
Sure, there's plenty of them  and they may annoy some of us but showing open hate against them doesn't make any of us any better, just makes more drama for the temp, which we certainly don't need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



One of the reasons why people act out on the temp is because of people being free to break the rules and not get punished for it because they're well-liked.
But it's okay to attack furries for simply being furries? Or perhaps the furries attacking back and screaming, "It's because I'm a furry, isn't it?" Well-liked or not, that doesn't make either side better than the other.


Naruto Freak: This thread isn't about you, so I'll leave you guessing


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 29, 2010)

This threads gone completely off topic.



			
				phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Naruto Freak: This thread isn't about you, so I'll leave you guessing



This thread isn't supposed to be about furries either, but look where we ended up.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 29, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> This threads gone completely off topic.


Oh, hi. You must be new here.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Aug 29, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> BobTheJoeBob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's common. But from lecturing to furries, I still need to check up on how that happened.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 29, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> This threads gone completely off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good point XD

Well, I don't think there should be any rule against lecturing, some lectures are necessary and some are not.
It's a flip of the coin.


----------



## N4RU70 FR34K (Aug 29, 2010)

Leave the furries ALONE they didn't do anything bad (I think)


----------



## Rydian (Aug 29, 2010)

Stilllll waiting on people to show quotes on things about plowing a man in a wolf suit.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Stilllll waiting on people to show quotes on things about plowing a man in a wolf suit.


If someone were to start posting non-sexual japanese "lolita" pictures on the forum, your grandma might think they were just pictures of cute little girls, and of course, they are. There is an undercurrent there however, and it's easy enough to play naive about it for arguments sake, but most people would see through it. Some would react with disgust at having to even think about it. Yes there is a difference between pedophilia and zoophilia, and each has their degrees and gray areas, but let's not get pedantic about it and just say that sexual fantasies of any sort will likely be moderated on this forum and leave it at that.

..and now we're getting to that diminishing returns part I was talking about.

So, to sum up.. there will be no rules specifically against lecturing, but if you see someone being a nuisance, by all means, report it. As for the furry stuff, keep it to your sig/ava please.

Unless anyone has anything pertinent to add to the topic, we may consider it closed.


----------

